# Suggest a new camera



## rohitshubham (Oct 21, 2015)

hi,
I wanted to purchase a new point and shoot camera in the current festive season. The budget hovers around 13-14k(+/- 1K) .
After a quick surfing, i have shortlisted Nikon coolpix P530 and Canon sx410. I need a decent all round camera for general purposes.
kindly suggest new models if available.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2015)

P530 is a good one, go for it.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 25, 2015)

^ Thanks i think i am gonna go for .. BTW if i overstretch my budget and buy a DSLR, is it worth it?

- - - Updated - - -

maybe something in the range of 25k


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 25, 2015)

A DSLR shouldn't be considered as just a camera, but as a component of an ecosystem. If you are not willing to invest in this ecosystem, consisting of lenses, flashes, tripods, etc. etc. then a DSLR is not a good choice. Add to this that DSLRs are bulky, heavy, and clumsy, and their photos are rarely impressive out of camera and need a lot of time and energy in post-processing. And they can't be just put into a cupboard and used occasionally because the suffer from dust getting on the sensor, fungus on the lens, etc. It is best to invest in a DSLR once you are sure that photography will be a lifetime commitment for you.


----------



## satinder (Oct 26, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> ^ Thanks i think i am gonna go for .. BTW if i overstretch my budget and buy a DSLR, is it worth it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> maybe something in the range of 25k


It is worth it if you are a dedicated enthusiast for photography.
It needs care with maintenace & effort.
It is more sturdy than point n shoot ones.
Nikon D5200 may be the best choice for you in 27k budget online with single kit lens.
You can shoot in auto mode till the time you get familiar with its controls.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 26, 2015)

satinder said:


> It is worth it if you are a dedicated enthusiast for photography.
> It needs care with maintenace & effort.
> It is more sturdy than point n shoot ones.
> Nikon D5200 may be the best choice for you in 27k budget online with single kit lens.
> You can shoot in auto mode till the time you get familiar with its controls.


It's not for me but for my parents. They usually take pics when there is family gathering or outings. So, i guess a simple point and shoot is enough.


----------



## satinder (Oct 27, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> It's not for me but for my parents. They usually take pics when there is family gathering or outings. So, i guess a simple point and shoot is enough.


Then go for Nikon 530.
No need to think more as it will be used rarely.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2015)

i would suggest going for Advance P&S like canon S110 or sony RX100 ...they are best for parents with awesome pic quality and ease of use
I have given S90 to my parents and it takes very nice pics and very simple to use.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> i would suggest going for Advance P&S like canon S110 or sony RX100 ...they are best for parents with awesome pic quality and ease of use
> I have given S90 to my parents and it takes very nice pics and very simple to use.


Thanks mate but they want something similar to DSLR.

- - - Updated - - -



satinder said:


> Then go for Nikon 530.
> No need to think more as it will be used rarely.


Yup, since i am gonna buy locally, i will go for cheaper option between 530 and SX410.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2015)

what you are selecting is no where near DSLR ..they are just big P&S cams ....Canon S110 and Sony RX100 can beat them easily in picture quality and ease of use and carry


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> what you are selecting is no where near DSLR ..they are just big P&S cams ....Canon S110 and Sony RX100 can beat them easily in picture quality and ease of use and carry


I know that but they are fixed on a product which is similar to DSLR. Atleast look wise.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2015)

as you wish


----------



## satinder (Nov 1, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> I know that but they are fixed on a product which is similar to DSLR. Atleast look wise.


Croma is giving good discounts both online and offline these days.
Check it is 12k+ approx online croma store as Diwali Sale for Nikon 530.

Nikon Coolpix P530 16.1 MP Digital Camera Black
Rs.12K only as price shown today.


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

I want more detail.


----------

